# pictures, finally



## jbreze (Aug 15, 2009)

let me soften your hearts with some pictures..

can somebody identify the colour? thanks.

























sleeping in a jar








in jar
















super squat
















his cage


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I LOVE the picture of his beautiful long legs! You know he is hinting for a foot rub right? He is cute. :mrgreen:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

His cage is awesome and he is extra cute too!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He is a handsome little fellow  
I think you will need some clearer pics for a color ID.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Every picture is just precious! The sweet little face. Those ears. That hiney! The wee feeties. And look at that stretch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cute! Love the cage setup too, it's awesome.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

I LOVE IT WHEN THEY STRETCH!
it makes me all crazy with love


----------

